# I Hit 160!!!



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

So I guess the speed limiter on the 05's is at 160mph. Scary thing is that it was only in 5th at 6000 rpms. In 6th it was only at 4000 rpms. I have a feeling that these cars can do at least 180mph. I have a video but I don't no how to post it. So if anyone wants to see it then they need to help me.


----------



## SantaCruz (Oct 10, 2005)

that is bad a$$ i got up to 157 and back off in my 04' and i was in 6 with 4000.... its fun but i was playing with a sti


----------



## danrieke (Oct 12, 2005)

I've read it's governed at 158. So you might have been going that.

Anyway, hypothetically, with the .58:1 6th gear ratio, and the differential ratio, with the 6500 rpm redline, it should go... 251... with 17 inch tires.

Air drag would prevent that, of course. Realistically, perfect conditions, no governor, it probably would go 170. 

It would be insane to try on public roads, with civilian tires, assuming you bypassed the governor. You just don't know what the tires, suspension, steering and asphalt are gonna do at that speed. But, whatever it is, it'll happen fast!


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

6th gear is too tall to pull top speed in. You'd need a few hundred more horses to overcome wind resistance and drive train losses to top out in 6th. I don't know if I'll ever get the nerve to run mine up to the gov! Atleast on public roads.

:cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yup.... I have personally been at 162 in mine, with a passenger. There seemed to be plety left and no governor kicked in. I am starting to think that this car really isn't governored. Many people have had these reportedly at the 160 - 165 range with ease. I heard in Europe they have driven these at 170+.... I will look for the post, and link it here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

you guys are funny. does no one take into consideration your speedo may in fact be off by up to 10mph???? What you need to do is calculate your speed based on rpm, trans gear you are in, tire size and rear end gear. Once you have all that figured out, you can go here http://www.f-body.org/gears to type in all the info, and based on RPM, you can see your TRUE speed that you reached.

-Mike


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

The UK 05 Monaro (non speedlimited) hit 182mph in the road test.
Coupleof the guys that have run the Silver State challenge with mild mods and no limiter have been radared at similiar speeds. The GTO has a low % of drag for its size. Should not be too hard to run 200mph with a turbo or supercharger...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

well i got up there my self and had video of it. it did not have a gov on it it still wanted to go but i was coming up on traffic. and that was with a passenger and a full tank of gas :cheers


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I drive through Nevada alot.... wide open roads.



> *big_mike* -- you guys are funny. does no one take into consideration your speedo may in fact be off by up to 10mph????


Uhhh... yeah in fact you can get the same here http://ultimategto.com/art29-05.htm ... we no dummy's


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

IFryRice said:


> I have a video but I don't no how to post it. So if anyone wants to see it then they need to help me.


Go to http://zippyvideos.com/ and upload the video, they will furnish you with a URL to use in forums. Copy the Thumbnail for Message Boards / Forums (BBCode) URL and paste it in your post.

If you need help PM me,


----------



## IFryRice (Sep 5, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you guys are funny. does no one take into consideration your speedo may in fact be off by up to 10mph???? What you need to do is calculate your speed based on rpm, trans gear you are in, tire size and rear end gear. Once you have all that figured out, you can go here http://www.f-body.org/gears to type in all the info, and based on RPM, you can see your TRUE speed that you reached.
> 
> -Mike



My speedo said 158 and my gps said 160. I think ill go with the gps on this one. My car has a limiter for sure cause it stoped at 158...


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Same with mine... it stopped me just before 160 (indicated) as well. 
And my friend Derek took his Kleeman Stage II E55 to 193 (IIRC) on street tires on a public highway (very late at night) and said it was rock solid up there, and at ~160 my car felt just as nice as going 90 so I think 170 wouldn't be "scary" or cause too many problems.

But yeah, 100mph closing speed on a car in front of you is not too safe, and hitting a deer at 170mph might ruin your day just a little, so I guess these experiments will be left to those of us who have more balls that brains!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

slonlo_350 said:


> 100mph closing speed on a car in front of you is not too safe, and hitting a deer at 170mph might ruin your day just a little, so I guess these experiments will be left to those of us who have more balls that brains!


Well said! Let's not exercise the Darwin Theory.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes... we really shouldn't do this on the street. my excuse  is that I was in the high desert on a plateu and I could see for miles... not a car in sight either direction. You folks in the east don't get to see that very often if at all.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I was in the high desert on a plateu and I could see for miles... not a car in sight either direction. .


Guess that rules our deer and cows too..


Gotta watch for Coyotes and Road Runners though..

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Top Gear tested the 6.0 liter and drove it just a hair over 185MPH. This is the exact car we have with the fuel tank moved to the trunk. Only difference is the ground effects.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

can you chip it and bypass the limiter .. if there is one?? :willy: arty:


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

160, that's it......


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Vedli said:


> can you chip it and bypass the limiter .. if there is one?? :willy: arty:


I've been told there is one available.........

JET


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you guys are funny. does no one take into consideration your speedo may in fact be off by up to 10mph???? What you need to do is calculate your speed based on rpm, trans gear you are in, tire size and rear end gear. Once you have all that figured out, you can go here http://www.f-body.org/gears to type in all the info, and based on RPM, you can see your TRUE speed that you reached.
> 
> -Mike


I use on occasion a GPS when traveling and can attest to the accuracy of the speedometer of the GTO. In my car, it agrees within 1 mph of what the GPS says. At extreme speed (120 plus) tread creep under load from wind resistence begins diverging indicated MPH and actual MPH indicated by the GPS by a small amount (about 2 MPH @ 120). Never been anywhere near 160 in my goat but I would guess the speedo might be 3 MPH slow at those speeds.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I have maxed my 05 M6 out 4 times at 156 with or without passenger and 100 pounds of subs in the trunk. The engine cuts back to 155-156-155 etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

weight dont have any bearing on top speed, but it does influence the amount of time it takes to get there.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

so a a4 can go faster than an m6 mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

no, the manual can go faster, it is geared better for top end.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

he said he gut out at 156 and i got to 160 in my a4 thats what i am saying. whats the deal. may be he was to sarced to push it? i no i wasn't


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

it also depends on HOW you get to that speed. if you are at half pedal til 130 and then floor it, for some strange reason, you wont reach top speed as if you floored it from a dead stop and kept your foot down.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

with ur help i will be at 170mph rigth


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

I can probably get you to 165, but that would require some work.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

by me or you lmao
:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

my instruction, your labor.  But my mods are free.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i just have to use my gas huh


----------

